
'Corporations Are People' Is Built on a 19th-Century Lie - aaronbrethorst
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2018/03/corporations-people-adam-winkler/554852/?single_page=true
======
mkempe
Associations of individuals do not have fewer rights as associations than they
do as individuals. Individuals have the right to free speech, so does any
association of individuals. Why is it so problematic?

